# MTB RAW this week?



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone have anything planned this week?

I was thinking of Trumbull tomorrow or maybe Case on Wednesday, but I'm not sure if I'll have the ability to travel that far for a RAW this week...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe Thursday I'll take my first ride on the mtb.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like there's a ride shaping up for 5:30 at the soccer fields on Thursday...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like I'm riding Trumbull tomorrow and probably Nass Thursday...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Kill it out there!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 17, 2012)

Recovering from illness this week and probably not riding until Friday at the earliest.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Recovering from illness this week and probably not riding until Friday at the earliest.



You were sick last year at the beginning of the season, I remember riding with you and keeping up!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You were sick last year at the beginning of the season, I remember riding with you and keeping up!




Now's your chance Jeff!! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2012)

Rest up, Woodcore!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Kill it out there!



Gonna do Meriden tomorrow at 6  if  anyone wants to go on a quick 1 hr tour????:flame:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't ride today steveo, but I'll be up at the soccer fields for 5:30 tomorrow.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 18, 2012)

*need to get motivated*

want to hit Nass or Sessions today around 5. I think if my kid goes, we'll hit Nass (got a fun loop figured out), and Sessions if solo.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

Not going to make tomorrows mtb ride. Going for a road ride with a friend who just got a bike.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Not going to make tomorrows mtb ride. Going for a road ride with a friend who just got a bike.



:roll:

You should sell your mountain bike, you could use the proceeds to buy some spandex...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> :roll:
> 
> You should sell your mountain bike, you could use the proceeds to buy some spandex...



It's already on order! Maybe I'll start wearing it mtb if I ever go.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> It's already on order! Maybe I'll start wearing it mtb if I ever go.



I highly recomend bib shorts! Much mo comfy than standard spandex road shorts


----------



## powhunter (Apr 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Not going to make tomorrows mtb ride. Going for a road ride with a friend who just got a bike.



Some babe??

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Can't ride today steveo, but I'll be up at the soccer fields for 5:30 tomorrow.



Make sure to take some POV video!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

How was the ride? I could of made it if I kept my bike and gear in the van.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How was the ride? I could of made it if I kept my bike and gear in the van.



Good times, you should have made the effort to get out there!

TR Here


----------

